# Africa mounts are in



## Thunder Head (Feb 28, 2011)

Somehow i have misplaced the demolition pictures. Anyway, i completely gutted this room to the studs. Removed two windows to add wall space and stripped the floor to bare concrete. The wife is still looking for a few pieces to go in but were pretty much complete.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice man, looks like Patterson's treating you well LoL


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking mounts, love the Amish rocking chair, my grandmother has 2 of them, very nice and comfortable


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice, especially the Robert Ruark book and the table it's sitting on.


----------



## deadend (Feb 28, 2011)

That zebra mount is beautiful!  The rest of 'em look good too!  Well done.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2011)

Good looking room.

Hoss


----------



## fredw (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic trophies!  Nicely done!


----------



## Shug (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice room


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 1, 2011)

That is sweet!  Great job!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice! especially like the kudu and gemsbok. And that Ruark book is one of my favorites, too. Some day.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 1, 2011)

Way cool. That is a hek of a warthog. Why did they do the Zebra's shoulder mount concave? Looks good though.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 1, 2011)

Both the Kudu and Zebra have concave backs, its supposed to look better to the eye than the straight line.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 1, 2011)

Great looking room! What caliber was that pellet gun. Just kidding.


----------



## SneakyOne (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! Awesome room!


----------



## mshipman (Mar 1, 2011)

wow looks great


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on a sweet room and mounts. I'm sure the trip was a blast.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 1, 2011)

Steven, thought some others might want to get the whole story. Was an enjoyable read
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=391356&highlight=africa

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=392687&highlight=africa


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 1, 2011)

Great looking mounts.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks awesome........something to be very proud of!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2011)

Great looking room and mounts! Congratulations!


----------



## ducks4u (Mar 3, 2011)

*looks good*

Now you have to build another room for you caribou.
looks good i need to come see.


----------



## willy57 (Jul 2, 2011)

*What caliber was that pellet gun*



obrunson said:


> Great looking room! What caliber was that pellet gun. Just kidding.



Olin ole cuz why u know it was the ole 22 im sure!


----------



## golffreak (Jul 7, 2011)

I have no desire to go to Africa, but I always enjoy looking at the pics and reading the stories. Good job...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 8, 2011)

outstanding!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## wildman0517 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like the boxer mount it looks great....LOL...great room


----------

